# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Dosages for vitamin-B complex injections?

## Exilus

Ive read it's pretty much the best pre-workout you can get. Im suffering from tiredness and a bit lack of energy, even on-cycle, and would like to know what kind of dosage is required for EOD shots of vitamin b-12 complex in order to get maximum energy?

----------


## .EA.

I have been wondering about this myself as well.

----------


## urbanbody

I only took 2cc a week one on monday and thurs. You can also try eating more red meat that will help also.

----------


## Exilus

2 cc a week you mean 2000 mcgram per week, right?

And how long before i can start feeling the effects?

i have 2 inches needles serygue...pharmaceutic said i would need to inject deep subcutanous...does that mean i have to plunge that 0.7mmx 40mm needle into my belly..? :O

----------


## chuck123

you can inject as many time as you want with b12, your body will reject the excess without damage your organes. Back in my cyclist days we had it everyday.

----------


## lotsoftime

> you can inject as many time as you want with b12, your body will reject the excess without damage your organes. Back in my cyclist days we had it everyday.


Normal dose 1000mcg/ week

I'm running 3000mcg eod

----------


## Kicalemaacaro

I do not be acquainted with how you spell that! but I was watching this mini series wake up 
Ogden the Incongruous Yoga Lampoon and it's incredibly funny, 
each time he mentions people goji berries 
I cannot support my curiousity. Does anybody be sure 
what they're or if they exist?? 
http://votpuske.net/member.php?u=95142
http://www.indypropertyinvestors.com...ofile&u=128466
http://forum.jalutaja.ee/phpBB3/memb...rofile&u=22277
http://bchahdi.free.fr/vb/member.php?u=30129
http://kn.kz/forum/index.php?showuser=15577
http://www.inside-campus.de/phpBB2/p...ofile&u=177248
http://www.paintballscene.com/forums...r.php?u=149253
http://2regsas.com/forums/index.php?showuser=5605
http://www.scooter.su/forum/index.php?showuser=5146
http://www.lauraimport.com/foro/inde...rofile;u=43731
http://www.valeclassof73.com//blog//...er.php?u=60933
http://www.genedus.com//index.php//i...ofile;u=103823
http://www.candyparty.com/ST/forum/i...showuser=81325
http://waterfowlmeetingplace.com/Ani...rofile&u=76268
http://www.webdesignbox.ro/forum/ind...showuser=62813
http://www.m-schumacher.com/cgi-bin/...name=exparalay
http://www.bhaktipertiwi.sch.id/foru...rofile&u=40958
http://findingonesway.com/member.php...-Immorrorubali
http://www.madamejanette.info/bb/pro...ofile&u=222910
http://www.thenexusonephone.com/memb...rofile&u=17822
http://www.odonoghuefamily.org/phpBB...rofile&u=79552
http://www.savate.biz/yabb2/YaBB.pl?...name=urgebrini
http://school45.nnov.ru/forum/index.php?showuser=29731
http://khanh-van.net/member.php?u=81588
http://wreckshockey.com/ipb/index.php?showuser=85317
http://docubaseonline.nl/forums/memb...rofile&u=71630
http://totalcalcio.co.uk/forums/inde...howuser=134384
http://www.freizeit.genetrics.de/boa...showuser=98808
http://forum.amigafreak.de/memberlis...profile&u=4978
http://www.tracksmag.com.au//wordpre...ber.php?u=5777
http://www.hotcd.ru/forum/member.php?u=73549
http://tristans.org/teamcannonfodder...rofile&u=32948
http://www.synergy4ministry.com/forum/member.php?u=1695
http://www.sudokus.tv/forum/member.php?u=87203
http://www.forumptd.com/index.php?showuser=72786
http://yucatacounty.com/forum/index.php?showuser=261087
http://bgteen.us/f/memberlist.php?mo...rofile&u=69674
http://www.seraforum.com/forum/member.php?u=3744
http://www.steta.org/forums/member.php?u=6609
http://breastenlargementforums.com/m...3189-nizlooppy
http://www.vipflux.com/forums/member.php?u=8800
http://treatocd.com/forums/memberlis...rofile&u=54184
http://www.newellclassic.com/forum/member.php?u=11627
http://allsport.ie/forum/memberlist....ofile&u=149313
http://bkforum.ru/index.php?showuser=2552
http://fightmedieval.com//about//for...rofile;u=19309
http://vb.s3odih.com/member.php?u=3441
http://www.italkcash.com/forum/membe...dysadysum.html
http://www.rotofans.com/forums/member.php?u=217416
http://casusbelli.animetionink.com/member.php?u=99166

----------


## Marcos01

I take a variety of vitamin supplement to keep myself fit and fine for the work and to boost my stamina for a better life. I take a combination of various vitamins which are found to be essential for the body. I suggest you too can make a search about the vitamins and according to me you can give a thought to solgar.

----------

